# My little Traincase :)



## christina83 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hey everyone Im going to attempt to put my traincase up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please be kind, its my first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*











*From left to right:*
Studiofix c3, Studiofix NW30, Laura mercier undercover 2
Chanel Teint Innocence Beige and Clair, Chanel Vitalumiere- cendre/shell, Chanel Voile Universel- pastel, Mac studio finish NC15
Mac Studiofix Nc25, Mac Face and Body Foundation N4, Philosophy The supernatural-beige, Mac Studio Mist Blush-Peach Spritz,  Mac Bronzing stick-Rose D'or and Mac select Coverup Green






Right to left again:
Mac Bronzing Powder-Refined Golden, Beauty Powder-Peaceful,
Mac Sherrtone Blush-Tenderling, Mac Cream Colour Base-sundrenched,
Mac Sheertone Blush-Peaceful and Mac Blushcreme-Ladyblush





Mac e/s  Left to right again:
Sunday Best, Steep,  Vapour, Jasmine, Ricepaper, Love-Bud, Goldmine, Romp, Mink |Pink, Wedge, Honeylust






From Left to Right:

Chanel Ombre Essentielle-Abricot, Chanel Les 4 Ambres- Beiges Velvours,  Lancome Colour Focus- Gaze and Optic,Mac- Palette top to bottom- Plumage, Haux, Texture, Fiction. Mac Well-plumed Eyes4 - Well-plumed, shroom, Expresso, Courage.  Mac Delights 6 Warm: ~Blurr, Buff-De-Bluff, Tendermetal, Cranberry, A Bluer Blue, Embark. Lace Warm Eyes: White Tie, Valet, Woodwinked, Limo, Sable wrap, Embark.






Top to bottom: 
Mac shade stick- Beige-ing, Cheekhue - Rhythmic, Cheekhue- Gogh Gogh, Mac Paints: Chiaroscuro, Existential, Magrittes, Bamboom, Architecture.






Mac Pigment-Pink Bronze, Mac pigment- coco beach, Mac pigment-melon, Mac Shimmersouffle -shimmerati, Mac Sheer Colour Extract-Breaststroke, Fluidline-Rich Ground, Mac creme liner-Dark Brown






Left to Right: 

YSL-touch eclat, YSL-Volume Effect Mascara, Dior show mascara, Max factor high definition-black, Mac e/s Tarnish, Mac e/s-minted, Mac Glitter eyeliner-peacocky, Mac Liquidlast liner- Auto-orange, Rimmel soft kohl-jungle green, Bourjois lip stain-peche passion,Rimmel lipliner-matita labra, lancome eyeliner-bronze, barry m kohl pencil-10, bourjois lipliner 35.






Top to bottom, then left to right:

Nars Lip gloss-orgasm, Lancome sweet balm- break of dawn, Lancome sweetbalm-cerise fouettee, Mac tinted lip conditioner-gentle coral, Lancome juicy crayon-marshmallow, Mac lipglasses: Tartlette, fancy that,  Oi Oi Oi, Plushglass-posh it up, Lipglass-pop mode, Lipglass- of corset, chromeglass-metalphysical, Lipvarnish- Varnishing rose, Dior fluid lip-496, too faced lip injection, Lancome juicy tubes- Daiquiri and je vous aime.






left to right: 

Mac laquer-veneer, Lancome juicy rouge-331, Maxfactor-830, Mac lipsticks: Eager, Lustrous mauve, Awaken, Lame, Powerhouse, Teddy Babe, Syrup






Left to right:

 Bodyshop foundation brush, Mac 187se,Mac 168, Mac 129se, mac 239se, Mac 219se, Mac 266se, Mac 316se,Mac 316se, Mac 224se, Mac242se, ruby&millie eye brush, Ms makeup eye brush, bodyshop concealer brush and Mac 213se x 2.

And after hours of Pics taking and Labeling i think im done and i hope this works as its 4:30am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and Ive missed some Glimmershimmer, so I'll post them in tomorrow me thinks


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 21, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 21, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Really nice collection.  I can imagine it will take ages.  I have been wanting to do mine for along time but the time it takes... has been putting me off from doing it.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 21, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 21, 2008)

You have lots of nice things!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 21, 2008)

Great collection!!  I love your pink train case! Very cute!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow that is a great collection!  I love how different all of your makeup is. I tend to not stick to just one brand as well.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 21, 2008)

You have a nice collection. Like the pink case, it's cute


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 22, 2008)

nice collection!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

Love your collection and your pink traincase! Where did you get your traincase from?


----------



## christina83 (Apr 22, 2008)

hey thanks everyone, i need to build my eyeshadow and pigment collection up, which i will be doing now since im single 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the case from a site called missgroovy.co.uk its a japonesque case, i dont know if they still have them on there, i bought it about 2years ago


----------

